# trouble with ro drip % or rate



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So i've been struggling with keeping a good flow of about 40 gallons per day from my ro unit for my freshwater aquarium drip system. I've tried alot of different gardening droppers and trying to use the valve that came with it. I'm wondering if im just using the wrong flow restrictors? any help would be appreciated I know there are people out there who need liquid to drip at a certain rate so maybe some ideas on better options than gardening drippers?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Are you getting too much or too little? What is your membrane rated for and has to be matched to the little valve inside.
The gpd depends on your water pressure at the supply side of your membrane.
I think they are rated at 50 which is higher than code permitted pressure which I believe is 40-45psi.
Depending on where you are, some municipality like Vancouver is getting under 30psi.

In Coquitlam, where I am, I am getting 150psi and a pressure reducing valve (PRV) is a must.

You can install a $5 gauge to find out what pressure yo are getting. You can adjust your PVR to 50psi. 
Pressure higher than 50psi will lead to premature failure of your fixtures including your HWT.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea I have a prv in my house it at about 50psi I'm just having trouble getting 40 gallons per day to drip out of my ro unit I don't want to lower my whole house just to accomodate the unit. I guess I'm looking for a very small prv that's why I'm asking what other people use. My unit can do up to 100 gallons per day I believe.


* edit: I'm getting about 20 gallons per day so I've been manually adding water as well to keep up to the 40 gallons per day


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I am using the adjuster from homedepot where you can adjust for different rate. As I remember they have many different kind there in sprinkler section. But then I also add the shut off valve and have it on very little so I don't get a full run for it. So if you can or know what to do then get a shark bite shut off and install it in your supply line for drip system. As I find prv is still too much for it.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

A $5 needle valve at the inlet of the membrane should do the trick.
But that woudl defeat the purpose of paying for a 100gpd membrane?
Or I can trade your 100gpd membrane for a 50gpd membrane - haha.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

its what i founf for sale at the time i needed one  i got a 2gph dripper from the sprinkler section of home depo it seems spot on if my math is correct lol


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> its what i founf for sale at the time i needed one  i got a 2gph dripper from the sprinkler section of home depo it seems spot on if my math is correct lol


yeah I got that one before too and it doesn't work right, you need to get the turn knob one that allow you manual adjust. Maybe I can go through my stuff and able to find an extra one lying around so you can come pick up.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

hondas3000 said:


> yeah I got that one before too and it doesn't work right, you need to get the turn knob one that allow you manual adjust. Maybe I can go through my stuff and able to find an extra one lying around so you can come pick up.


That would be great! i looked around home depo for what you were talking about but couldnt find it. I actually work fridays at the buildings across from your house  so pickup would be easy.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> That would be great! i looked around home depo for what you were talking about but couldnt find it. I actually work fridays at the buildings across from your house  so pickup would be easy.


sorry didn't see you post this . I will look for it now and let you know later on today.


----------

